# Need help, Otis Driftwood costume



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to dress up as Otis Driftwood from house of 1000 corpses this year, however my main concern is getting a good wig, and facial hair pieces. here is link to the best image of his hair and facial hair

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTc4NzcyMDgyMV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwMjkwMzg3._V1._SX485_SY323_.jpg


Any ideas about the costume in general would also be appreciated!


----------



## Chrisita (May 16, 2009)

The link was broken... so I'm not sure which direction you're leaning.... check your other post for some links and ideas...


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Otis rocks
Try this on


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

My biggest concern is finding a wig that would not look too cheezy. His hair is very thin and i dunno how to recreate that? anyone have any suggestion. For his long sideburns I was thinking of just using hand laid hair as it seems to be the easiest way to ge the desired effect i want for the facial hair. However I have no idea how copy his head of hair


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

See if you can find a cheap Mullet Wig and trim the top. The long part tends to be on the thin side. If trimming the top does not work, just cut off the section that holds the long hair and attach it to a ratty John Deer cap. Might not be part of the characters costume, but wouldn't detract from it TOO much.

You could also check out any local Good Will stores, find a REALLY cheap wig and basically destroy it.


----------

